# Summer grow



## ray jay

Better late then never. Got the greenhouse finished and most of the girls in the ground. This years flavors are Pink Lemonaide (2) Blush (1) Purple Peach (1) and last but not least the ones that arent in the ground is Starship they havent sexed yet hope to get a girl. If not I'll get something else to take its place.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy

very cool rayjay!


----------



## Mountain209man

lookin good keep it green


----------



## bho_expertz

They are quite big already. Going to be monsters :aok:


----------



## ray jay

Thanks BHO, Thats what Im going for is Monsters. I like a plant thats bigger then I am. Thing is Im not too fond of the OD weed. So I'll probably just make a ton of Hash out of them. Hope for some better weather around here so these girls can do there thing. Take it easy. Ray


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:


Im late but I am here

:48:


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

Hey Grape Ape, those look beautiful!

I just sent for a mini one for my outside veggies, but I got a feelin one or two MJ plants may sprout legs and find their way out there:hubba: 

Pulled up a lawn chair n cooler.


----------



## ray jay

Here are this weeks pictures. The weather has been not so good around here so not much growth.


----------



## ray jay

Ooops.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:clap:    yep them gonna be BIG

Very nice day today my friend...How are the temps in there?


take care and be safe


----------



## FUM

Very nice start there.


----------



## ray jay

Hi All, Been alittle more then a month since putting the girls in the GH. Havent had the best spring here. Matter of fact its been the worst in a long time. Well Summers here now so I hope they get there grow on.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

better get that tiller out before they take over:giggle:


----------



## Stone again!

Way, Way Cool Ray... Is the Pink Lemonade Sativa or Indica...? I am pretty sure that the Gorilla grape is one of the legs to Granddaddy purple... I brought my plants from different dispensaries for my first grow and most, if not all, seem to be Sativa, which I can't really smoke without getting anxiety, so I will have to do some trading or something...
Looks like a nice size green house... What are you using for a roof? :aok:


----------



## Locked

Looking good Ray....can't wait to see these bud up and get icky sticky for ya....


----------



## ray jay

Thanks Hammy, I got 5+ oz off Crazys Blush Indoor. Cant wait to see the size of the Buds Outdoor. Stone I think the PL id 80/20 sat dom. The roof is Greenhouse PVC lets the UV thru. Take it easy. Ray


----------



## orangesunshine

*daaaang Ray*---looks like you have been busy---just found this thread and am pulling up a chair with the bong and cooler---hope you don't mind if i just sit, watch, and point---:watchplant: :rofl:


----------



## leafminer

:aok: :48: 
Yessss!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Nice plants, thought I saw a State Street back in the corner, lookin good Ray for all the crappy weather,


----------



## ray jay

Ok so the weather is changing for the better and the plants are loveing it. But it seems that I have a pest in the Greenhouse. I keep finding tracks in the dirt but never knew what it was. Finally got a picture of it have you ever seen such a thing?


----------



## ray jay

Greenhouse


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

ray jay said:
			
		

> Ok so the weather is changing for the better and the plants are loveing it. But it seems that I have a pest in the Greenhouse. I keep finding tracks in the dirt but never knew what it was. Finally got a picture of it have you ever seen such a thing?


  I've got a couple of them myself lol, I can usually bait em in useing skittles, or Gummie Worms. Hot in the green-To today, both doors open, still got over 90.


----------



## bho_expertz

Those pests are the worst !!!


----------



## oldsman

Those are the year round pests also!Indoors and out.


----------



## Mountain209man

big girls need more love  those r huge ray


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

I wish i had your sized greenhouse, I figured 5 plants in the Green-To, it's 16 feet long , but only 5 feet deep, anyway I'm hopeing that being sheltered and babied under plastic that I can finish longer and get a sweeter smoke!!!!, anyway because of the way my house is built I gotta put the greento on a side that doesn't get direct sun till about 10:30 am in july, I can't do anything about it \, my southern exposure is in the street. Great thread Ray, keep us posted,


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I wish i had your sized greenhouse, I figured 5 plants in the Green-To, it's 16 feet long , but only 5 feet deep, anyway I'm hopeing that being sheltered and babied under plastic that I can finish longer and get a sweeter smoke!!!!, anyway because of the way my house is built I gotta put the greento on a side that doesn't get direct sun till about 10:30 am in july, I can't do anything about it \, my southern exposure is in the street. Great thread Ray, keep us posted,


   make the sun hits the Green-TO fully at 11:26,


----------



## tcbud

Beautiful Girls Ray, all of them!


----------



## Irish

papa's little garden helper!  those are coming along great ray. must have real nice air flowage.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Ill vouch for Rays GH..as well as his little helper..:hitchair:...Shes allways helping me buddy:giggle:..Me thinks a few them gals gonna push the roof up:lama:


take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## Rosebud

all the girls look so happy! Lovely.


----------



## ray jay

Been busy sorry for not keeping up. Will try and do better. The weather around the Country is hotter then normal. In my corner of the Country the weather sucks, but the girls grow on. I need a couple weeks of good weather before mid August doubt I'll get it. Here are the Girls.


----------



## Irish

guess i should look first then. lol. man ray, those are gonna be huge. very nice...


----------



## ray jay

Thanks Irish, Almost chest high now. That Starship may hit the roof.


----------



## tcbud

*Positively Lovely! * I think it is great as they get bigger you get paths thru the garden, so lush.  Heavenly, the aroma of the fresh green plants giving way as you touch them walking by.


----------



## ray jay

Thaks TC. You should write a poem about your stroll thru your garden.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Lovely girls, they look so happy!!


----------



## Irish

TC scoping out her bpotm competition. LOL.   ...

you see her caged grow ray? it's looking very nice also. 

are you feeding all those here the same thing?


----------



## ray jay

Irish, All girls get same treatment. Bat poo, Molasses, worm poo. They are planted in holes filled with my soil. Going to hit them this weekend with a Alaska Fish fert. this weekend for a nice folar feeding. other then that just good old Mother Nature. And ya Ive been checking out TC grow more of a lurker.lol


----------



## Locked

Those look sweet ray...


----------



## ray jay

Beautiful day here on the Great NW. Here are a few pics.


----------



## burner

as always..lookin sweet rayjay


----------



## Irish

looking good ray. 

hey, theres a hippy in your green house man!


----------



## tcbud

Lurk on Ray  . I got a secret weapon in my garden, just you wait!  She isn't even in my list of girls......mmmmwha mmmmmwha, MMMMMwwwwwHa Ha MMMMwwwwHa Ha  MMMMWWWWHa Ha...... (evil laugh in print  ).

We do the Fish stuff too (in soil, not foliar feeding), works great, but watch out....it stinks to high heaven.  Even after you wash it off your hands.  I some time wonder if the Mr TC dosen't get more on himself that he does the plants.  Having worked on fish processor in Alaska, I know the smell all too well and stay out of the garden on fish day.

I love watching the girls put on their budsites....great time of the grow.  So much potential narrowing down to some real serious buds. :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Irish said:
			
		

> looking good ray.
> 
> hey, theres a hippy in your green house man!


 


:giggle:  


I was thinking "Gilagan"..


----------



## heal4real

Wow Ray Jay growing in the greenhouse must be fun.
what a cute little pest you have there. 

 In Love and Peace
      Healz everything


----------



## Irish

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :giggle:
> 
> 
> I was thinking "Gilagan"..


 
gilligan was a cool hippy. remember he got caught sending himself weed? :hubba: he was banished to artvandolays isle man. try to keep up. lol. ...


----------



## ray jay

Been awhile there doing fine and loving the sun.


----------



## ray jay

Couple more.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

Wow, They look beautifuly Ray Jay!
..but that Purple Peach makes for some stunning pictures


----------



## Rosebud

BEAUTIFUL! Just beautiful. Yes I was yelling. So nice, congrats.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:yeahthat:  with the nice weather we are haveing ..How is the temps?

They look like they loveing it

take care and be safe my friend
:48:


----------



## ray jay

Thanks Guys and Gal. Temps with the roof open the last few days at 80 f outside its about 88 to 90 inside not too bad. I watered by spraying the plants the other day first water on them ever. They didnt like that looked pretty sad. Funny thing is Ive only watered them 5 times before that ever since I put them in the diry I guess there root system is down far enough to get what they need from ground water. It has been a wet spring/early summer here. Going camping for a week so more pictures then. Take it easy. Ray


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey,,I seen a Monkey poking his head up behind one of yur plants. 
Just kidden
Great looking Girls Bro.


----------



## WeedHopper

ray jay said:
			
		

> Thanks Hammy, I got 5+ oz off Crazys Blush Indoor. Cant wait to see the size of the Buds Outdoor. Stone I think the PL id 80/20 sat dom. The roof is Greenhouse PVC lets the UV thru. Take it easy. Ray


Hey Ray,,I got some of Crazys stuff,,including the Blush and Skush. How was the high from the Blush? I aint grown any of them yet. Just his Lowryders.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

looks great Ray, I'll take some pics out in the green-to later today, I just watered for the first time a couple days ago, they wern't wilting or anything, i just put the hose on the ground from the rain barrel and soaked it. my Dutch treat has really stretched,anyway Healthy looking plants ray, sweet!!


----------



## WeedHopper

Irish said:
			
		

> be safe bro.
> 
> those skush are some of my favorite smoke weedhopper. i would describe those as a sweet skunk, with a lemon twist. if you seen the blush ray grew, you'd be popping those seeds right now! that was an awesome bush of nuthin but bud! :hubba:


 
Ill be poppen some as soon as I can.:hubba:


----------



## tcbud

Awesome.  Looks like you can hardly walk between those beauties.


----------



## ray jay

Thanks TC, I dont walk between them anymore no room have to walk the perimeter to get around in there now. The girls are starting there change and in a few weeks Ill have some sweet smells comming from my Greenhouse. Cant wait. Here are a couple pictures.


----------



## Rosebud

Holy Smoke. beautiful. wow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yeah *Rose*..I just left his Green house and those pics dont tell ya the truth..He is gonna have the roof raised here come Sept..

Rock on Brother:lama:


----------



## tcbud

Raising the roof with some beautiful Green there Ray.  Congrats on what looks like a stellar season for you Outdoors!


----------



## ray jay

Here is what happens after two years of weather to 6ml plastic. Here is a before and after shot of the repair. And a couple pics of the Pink Lemonaide.


----------



## ray jay

OOOPS!!!!:hubba:


----------



## burner

Nice repair and nice looking ladies. Gotta keep em safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  Ray

I like to replace my plastic every year..yours held up nice for 2 years


----------



## ray jay

Hi.


----------



## ray jay




----------



## orangesunshine

*what up ray*---looks like you been busy---looking good man---


----------



## ray jay

Thanks Orange, Your PP is that beast in the middle. Shes just starting to flower.


----------



## Mauitraveler

That's cool!


----------



## bho_expertz

very nice


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:watchplant:



:48:


----------



## tcbud

You got it going on there Ray Jay.  Nice pictures, wonderful ladies.


----------



## ray jay

:icon_smile:


----------



## ray jay

:d


----------



## ray jay

:hubba:


----------



## orangesunshine

*tis the season*---green house is rockin' ray---:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:48:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

I'm really likein the looks of the 4398 Jpg, nice and robust!!!


----------



## ray jay

Some pics


----------



## ray jay

More


----------



## ray jay

Done.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Look at ALL those colors

:heart:


----------



## maugly

looks great. keep it going


----------



## Irish

lovely ray...that bx1 is kinda slow, but sure is pretty...


----------



## ray jay

Slow is right Irish she is going to take the longest time out of everything in the GH. But she is looking great in the last week.


----------



## tcbud

Dancing the Happy Harvest Dance for you Ray.

Those colors are Awesome!  I dont have anything that is gonna be that kinda Purple this year.  The only color I am gonna get is from the cold coming.

We are on the countdown now.  When is your first "projected" harvest date?

Would love to see a close up of your Purple Beauty.

Grow on Ray!


----------



## ray jay

OK its been awhile hope its worth the wait. Its going to take a few so thanks for your time.


----------



## ray jay

More


----------



## ray jay




----------



## ray jay

:hubba:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Looks like a great harvest comeing up,  really surpriseing with the horrible summer we had. Great Grow Ray Jay!!! Well worth the wait.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Awesome buds there Ray Jay some good dank in there


----------



## tcbud

*You sneak a bowl full yet?*

You got some awesomeness in *colors* there Ray.

_*Congrats on a job well done*_.

*You get the scissors out yet?*


----------



## bho_expertz

Beautifull. Just WOW. Those colours. Congrats.

:48:


----------



## ray jay

Thanks guys and gal, TC yesterday was day one of trimming. Got one of the PL done and hung only one more is ready Im waiting for a couple weeks to do the others and long as the mold stays away Ill let them go. I HATE TO TRIM. lol


----------



## tcbud

*Ray*, trimming is a pain, but isn't it sweet once it is done?  Oh yeah.

I sure hope you are gonna be doing the outdoor thing next season.  I am gonna try some seeds maybe.  Get them started nice and early and go for a monster plant.......ah yes.....the dreams of winter.


----------



## ray jay

*Tc.* Thanks for watching and hell ya Im doing it again next year. This greenhouse helped out alot this year. Keep dreaming of those monsters and they will come. lol


----------



## orangesunshine

hey Ray---have you given any thought of keeping the greenhouse going thru the winter with supplemental lighting and heaters


----------



## ray jay

OS, Id be Jacked in no time. Try to keep things on the down low if you know what I mean.


----------



## Crashbasket

Very nice greenhouse grow man. Much respect.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:   *Ray*

you got that up and ready yet?


gonna be a nice day today...working my yard....say hello to wifey


----------



## HIpakalolo

your GH has got me speechless! i love it. haha the ladies are looking beautiful..one question. how deep did you have to dig/til for your ladies to have enough root room? im looking into building one myself. Mahalos!


----------



## Roddy

Gonna have to read this whole thread from the start, will hopefully give me an idea of what to look forward to during the heat of the summer coming...


----------



## Roddy

Very nice read, well done! Gives me a bit of insight!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

his Greenhouse Rocks *Roddy*...only thing I suggest is more air movement..and on High temp days...a good mister/fogger  does wonders:aok:


----------



## Roddy

Was thinking about getting the shade cloth and putting in fans plus the exhaust fan. It has vents on top and a big door, so that should help on hot days!

Seeing the beasts in this thread, I am getting stoked, can't wait!


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy

Oh great, Ruskie spammers...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

looks like thats all he knows how to say....Dam BOTS


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat:


----------



## ray jay

Would love to post pics of my grow this year but its a pian in the .........


----------

